# Loose Door



## Andre (25/5/14)

@Silver said at the Vape Meet that one of his doors is a bit loose. Here is a thread with some suggestions.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/285947-loose-door-new-mini.html


----------



## Silver (25/5/14)

Many thanks @Matthee. 

Interesting read

I will give it a bit more time for the magnets to love each other more and then see. 
It's not loose at all, just a slight rattle when I tap it but does not arrest functionality of the door in any way.


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Matthee.
> 
> Interesting read
> 
> ...


Well then that tabbed tape around the battery sounds like the perfect solution.


----------

